# deep plunge router



## leicester_lad (Sep 28, 2009)

does anyone know what the deepest plunge router there is on the market want it to use with my trend hinge jig as i got 100s of locks to fit on site but they are 90mm deep and u got the depth of the jig its self which is 10 mm is there a router out there with a plunge depth of 100 mm ?????


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome indeed!

I'm not aware of any that will plunge 4" but if such a thing exists, someone will almost assuredly pop on any tell you. My old Ryobi only does a hair over 3" (75mm).


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings (your name here) and welcome to the router forum.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forums.
Wow, 4" deep!
I would think you would need to do something like that in several passes. Two plungers would be nice. One set up with a 1 1/2" cutting length bit and another set up with something like a 3" cutter length. 
Good Luck.


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

A PC 7538 will plunge 3 inches or 76 mm. Most others will only plunge a little over 2 1/2 inches or 65 mm. As suggested above, you might have to go with 2 routers one with a long bit to get the depth you need.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Use a bit extender?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi leicester_lad

Just one more work around, make a temp sub base for your router ,out of a 2 x 6 screw it to the router and use a 4" long router bit, plunge to the max then take off the temp base to get the job done...

===========



leicester_lad said:


> does anyone know what the deepest plunge router there is on the market want it to use with my trend hinge jig as i got 100s of locks to fit on site but they are 90mm deep and u got the depth of the jig its self which is 10 mm is there a router out there with a plunge depth of 100 mm ?????


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The best solution to your situation is to purchase the Porter Cable 513 Commercial mortising jig. It is designed for installing mortise locks and works like a champ. I say this with great confidence having managed two hotel installation crews. My crews installed Ving Card card access locks in hotels through the Midwestern US, on islands in the Caribbean and on the Sovereign of the Seas, at that time the worlds largest cruise ship. Here is a link to view the jig with several photos: Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 513 1-1/2 Horsepower Lock Mortiser: Home Improvement


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi leicester_lad
> 
> Just one more work around, make a temp sub base for your router ,out of a 2 x 6 screw it to the router and use a 4" long router bit, plunge to the max then take off the temp base to get the job done...
> 
> ===========


I was able to locate a long enough bit: Whiteside makes a 1/2" x 1/2" x 5-1/2" (140mm) with a 2-1/2" long cutter bit (1073-01) that would leave 1" to rest in the collet, 4" for plunge and 1/2" for getting through any base plate, if necessary. Chip clearing could be an issue unless the routed area was large enough to permit chip escape. Amazon sells them for $28.80.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jim, the bit is not a problem. This is a prodution job, "_* i got 100s of locks to fit*_" and the PC 513 is the only sensible way to go. It cuts up to a 4-1/2" deep cavity, but more important is designed to make the mortise quickly with easy repeatability. With two assistants each door is completed in a few minutes. The labor/time savings easily covers the $9 per hole cost of the machine.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I think I tend to agree with Mike that a machine built for the job would be the quickest and SAFEST way to accomplish the task. However, economics tends to raise its' ugly head. Laying out $900 bucks up front may not be a viable option. 
I had a similar job last weekend, replacing an old style lock with a new knobset which ment cleaning out the old mortise and fitting a block in it so I could start from scratch so to speak. I did not feel comfortable with 3" of steel and carbide whizzing around in there. 
Haven't heard back from the original poster yet, at least not here. Curious what happened.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Mike, I only read as far as the 100mm plunge depth andwrote my first response re my 75mm blunge router. The second response was actually an edit of an earleir post that talked about there not being bits that long. In that post I talked about extensions, vibration and moment arms but had to edit it when I found out Whiteside made one that long. I just bought a 4" with a 2-1/2" cutter to template-route some full 2" thick sheet of wood and that's *plenty* long enough for me and I'm not plunging with it.

I'd be very hesitant to use a 5-1/2" bit but there are many here who do things I wouldn't be comfortable doing.

I agree, if I was paying labor and with hundreds to do, it'd definitely justify the capital expenditure. It wouldn't take but a few minutes of savings per cut to pay for the unit.

John, we may just be talking to ourselves! <g>


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

When it comes to installing locks in a_ production _situation the specialty tools are the only way to go. I bought a Kwikset professional installation kit new for $110 and at the time it hurt my wallet. After having installed literally thousands of locks with it I am sure it was one of the best investments I have ever made.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi leicester_lad

The router is a great tool but it may not be the right tool for the job,,drill bits/hole saws do the job just fine  and a 4" deep hole is not a big deal with them..

Amazon.com: Kwikset 138 INSTL KIT Professional Door Lock Installation Kit: Home Improvement

============



leicester_lad said:


> does anyone know what the deepest plunge router there is on the market want it to use with my trend hinge jig as i got 100s of locks to fit on site but they are 90mm deep and u got the depth of the jig its self which is 10 mm is there a router out there with a plunge depth of 100 mm ?????


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, that kit is for installing handsets and deadbolts, an updated version of what I mentioned in my last post. What the Lad is after is for installing mortise locks, creating a 4" deep square cavity in the side of the door. Your earlier answer is perfect for a home owner doing a couple of these jobs. L. Lad needs to install " *100's* " so the PC 513 is really the only way to go.


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

The OP has a jig that he plans on using. So maybe the purchase of a second router with the longer bit is his best option. 
A cost of $9 per hole may not be good if you are only getting paid $8 per hole


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Twill57 said:


> The OP has a jig that he plans on using. So maybe the purchase of a second router with the longer bit is his best option.
> A cost of $9 per hole may not be good if you are only getting paid $8 per hole


Thats true. Don't think I would tangle with that for less than $10-12 anyway.
I think if I were doing any for myself, in lieu of a high dollar mortising jig I would rough it out with a spade bit and clean it up with a router. I had to redo one in my house last week and just clamped a homemade jig to the door and went after it with a quicky jig, long bit and guide bushing. Worked fine :dance3:except big bits in handheld routers make me nervous.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

jschaben said:


> Welcome to the forums.
> Wow, 4" deep!
> I would think you would need to do something like that in several passes. Two plungers would be nice. One set up with a 1 1/2" cutting length bit and another set up with something like a 3" cutter length.
> Good Luck.


+1

I see no need for anything with a higher capacity.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

A *Trend hinge jig *will not make the cut out for a mortise lock. L. Lad did not specify if this is a retrofit job or new installation.(Which is easier) Using the PC 513 jig a 3 man crew can fully install 43 mortise locks in a typical 7 hour work day. This includes removing old lock hardware. This allows an hour for set up and clean up of tools and the work area to round out a normal 8 hour day.


----------



## aivenyy (Feb 23, 2010)

It's not enough.


----------

